# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: Aluدر cpu های چند هسته ای

## ARAS68

:لبخند گشاده!: کسی می تونه راجع به aluدرcpuهای چند هسته ای به من اطلاعات بده؟  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

ALU در سی پی یو های چند هسته ای تفاوتی با تک هسته ای ندارد . ALU در هر پردازنده (یا هسته) وجود دارد و مخصوص خودش هست .

----------


## ARAS68

یعنی هیچ فرقی با هم ندارن؟ :متعجب: 
آخه موضوع ÷روژه اسمبلیم بررسی aluدرcpuهای چند هسته ای هست :ناراحت: 
حالا چی کار کنم؟ :متفکر:

----------


## ARAS68

delphy skyline از شما ممنونم

----------


## Delphi Skyline

می تونی روی مباحث جالبی نظیر (Instruction Level Parallelism) کار کنی که مثلا پردازنده هایی چون Itanium بر این اساس کار می کنن .

----------


## Delphi Skyline

یا مثلا روی ساختار پردازنده های Cell کار کنی که از یک معماری و طراحی سخت افزاری متفاوتی با پردازنده های چند هسته ای برخورداره (واحد های SPU داره)

----------


## ARAS68

آخه من دیگه نمی تونم موضوعم رو عوض کنم.باید روی همون کار کنم

----------

